# Serviced Apartments in Phuket



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any Serviced Apartments in Phuket preferably near a good beach.


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

OK doesn't have to be serviced apartment. Just a decent apartment where you can rent it on a monthly bases. Don't really want to sign a 12 month tenancy contract.


----------

